
Our Civic Duty as Techies - verst
https://medium.com/@USCTO/our-civic-duty-as-techies-fd2008df76e4#.f0ee1jqjf
======
cricketts
Excited to be at USDS telling stories about how tech in government has already
changed the lives of so many Americans.

------
verst
I work at 18F on cloud.gov.

Shameless plus: I'm giving a talk on cloud.gov at Structure 2016 in SF next
week. [1]

[1]:
[http://www.structureconf.com/structure-2016/schedule/](http://www.structureconf.com/structure-2016/schedule/)

------
adrissha1
Yes! It is our Duty. We, collectively, can change the way people experience
Government services.

------
ryanx435
there was very little information about what steps to take or who to contact
to get involved. does anyone know, specifically, how to help out?

~~~
verst
[https://join.18f.gov](https://join.18f.gov)

